# Is there a list of which clinics will treat single women?



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all

I'm starting to look into DE and embryo adoption, but I'm wondering if we have a list anywhere of the clinics which will treat single women?  I'm particularly interested in European clinics, especially Spain and Czech Republic (possibly UK ones too - but I doubt I can afford UK prices!)

Thanks  

B xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Bethany- I dont think there is such a list anywhere- I was hoping to include a ff list in my guide to conception which is still under construction
I am sure some one will be along to tell you about spain- I think Serum Athens is also worth looking at.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Countries where single women have had treatment on FF
Spain is fine with single women, (from my own experience my Spainish D egg cycle was more expensive than in the UK)
Serum in Greece
USA
South Africa
Russia
Cyprus

have a peek on the international thread and the various clinics will be talked about.
Here lots of clinics will, but DE are a fair wait, not sure about embryos availability

Good Luck


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Bethany I went to IM in barca and there is no waiting list but prices same or higher than UK. Fresh cycle about 9K euros and FET abiut 4.5k euros. Factor in travel drugs and storage on top. Although drugs seem a lot cheaper in spain.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ps they did have a FET deal where you paid a discounted rate for three treatments and got your money back if none worked.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just to say belatedly thanks for the info - I will have a look on some of the international threads.

B xx


----------

